
Gluten-Free Diet Has No Benefits for Autistic Children, New Study Finds - loriverkutya
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensalzberg/2019/11/11/gluten-free-diet-has-no-benefits-for-autistic-children-new-study-finds/
======
aszantu
Because gluten-free probably means adding other lectins. There are a few
autism cases on meatheals.com

